# Rhonda Rousey?



## Twin Fist (Feb 14, 2012)

whats the line on her? i saw some youtube clips, and she looks like she has game.

With the man beast Cyborg out of the game now, who are the up and commers in women's MMA?


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2012)

Rhonda Rousey trained at Jimmy Pedro's place when she was training for the Olympics.  Judo is in her blood, her mom was a judoka as well.   

Met her briefly when she was in town, she's one kickass fighter.  I'm psyched to see her fight MMA.


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2012)

I posted a thread on her a while back.  She's making waves largely due to her very short fights, her looks and her self promotion.  She kick ***, but is she good for the sport?  I think so, but not everyone does.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 14, 2012)

the clips i saw were very short because she isnt playing around, she goes for the takedown, and gets position for the arm bar and BAM fight over.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 14, 2012)

I listened to her on the Joe Rogan podcast. She sounds legit.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmartist (Apr 10, 2012)

I think she won all of her professional fights with arm bar..


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (May 1, 2012)

mmartist said:


> I think she won all of her professional fights with arm bar..



She has won all of her professional AND amateur fights by armbar, actually. Her longest fight was her title fight with Miesha Tate and it didn't last the full first round, and Tate's arm was destroyed.  I'm really looking forward to seeing Rousey vs. Kaufman and then Rousey vs. Coenen (assuming they let her back into Strikeforce) because they are bound to be awesome!


----------



## punisher73 (May 1, 2012)

From what I have heard, people that don't like Rousey just think that she hadn't fought much to be given a title shot.  And that because she is too new, it was too soon to start calling her the new face of women's MMA.

I have not heard anything negative about her actual skills or personality.


----------



## Buka (May 1, 2012)

The kid has one hell of a pedigree. Mom was a World Judo Champion, Ronda is an Olympic Medalist in Judo, she's been training since she was in diapers, been arm barring people since she wore Garanimals, and she's an MMA World Bantamweight Champion. (Holy Cow!)

Some don't like her because she's outspoken, some point out that's she's not a great striker, that she has weak competition, that she's never had a long fight. I find her so damn inspiring I can hardly stand it. I love watching this kid fight. I hope she has a long, great career.

There was an odd moment on last Friday's The Ultimate Fighter TV show. The poor boys didn't quite know what to do with a pretty gal in their house that could whoop their butts. I found this pretty funny!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqgjw9_ronda-rousey-on-tuf-live_sport?search_algo=1


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 1, 2012)

She is very good!  Very talented!


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rhonda Rousey is definetely the real deal.  If you saw her on The Ultimate Fighter Live, she nearly broke Dominick Cruz's ribs.  An up and coming female mixed martial artist I would like to see fight again soon is Miesha Tate.  I know she lost the title to Rousey, but she still has a lot of potential.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 11, 2012)

One of my judo coaches was just telling me that he used to train at the same club with Rhonda Rousey, before she got involved in MMA.  According to him "she's about 30 pounds lighter than I am, but about twice as strong as I am."


----------



## Siamese (Jun 19, 2012)

Twin Fist said:


> With the man beast Cyborg out of the game now, who are the up and commers in women's MMA?



Because she had muscles like a 15 year old boy? I dont think you have seen a roided up woman before. Try to run a picture search for female bodybuilder.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 20, 2012)

Compared to the other women in the sport, yes she's a man beast.



She roided, test results confirmed that.  It's not speculation like it was before her fight with Carano.  Different goals of steroids in MMA than in bodybuilding and different training protocols as well.  A roided bodybuilder is only going to train as much as possible for muscle hypertrohpy (size), whereas an MMA fighter is going to use them to get stronger and more cut without moving up a weight class.  Doesn't change the advantage though.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dana White says that Rousey is in a league of her own.
http://www.5thround.com/119304/dana-white-ronda-rousey-is-in-a-league-of-her-own/

Also, gets a little into the reason why UFC won't have women's fights in the near future (short story not big enough talent pool yet).


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> Dana White says that Rousey is in a league of her own.
> http://www.5thround.com/119304/dana-white-ronda-rousey-is-in-a-league-of-her-own/
> 
> Also, gets a little into the reason why UFC won't have women's fights in the near future (*short story not big enough talent pool yet*).



That's debatable, there's a lot of female MMA fighters out there these days, I think it's just an excuse and a poor one at that.


----------



## Siamese (Jun 20, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> Compared to the other women in the sport, yes she's a man beast.
> View attachment 16952
> 
> She roided, test results confirmed that.  It's not speculation like it was before her fight with Carano.  Different goals of steroids in MMA than in bodybuilding and different training protocols as well.  A roided bodybuilder is only going to train as much as possible for muscle hypertrohpy (size), whereas an MMA fighter is going to use them to get stronger and more cut without moving up a weight class.  Doesn't change the advantage though.



Cant argue with the test results, but cant a gifted woman put on like 10 lbs more muscle than the competition naturally? And manbeast? If you would put me next to her I would dwarf her and with 16 inch arms I consider myself fit, but a long shot from Hulk. Also what about Brock, he was huge, he came from the WWE. He weighed in close to 280. Did he get checked up for roids? Maybe he was even clean during his MMA days, seen as he got a gut, but I am sure when he bulked up for the WWE it wasnt just protein shakes he took.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2012)

Siamese said:


> Cant argue with the test results, but cant a gifted woman put on like 10 lbs more muscle than the competition naturally? And manbeast? If you would put me next to her I would dwarf her and with 16 inch arms I consider myself fit, but a long shot from Hulk. Also what about Brock, he was huge, he came from the WWE. He weighed in close to 280. Did he get checked up for roids? Maybe he was even clean during his MMA days, seen as he got a gut, but I am sure when he bulked up for the WWE it wasnt just protein shakes he took.



Cyborg's face had the blocky characteristics of female steroid use, making her face resemble a man's. I don't know about any other changes, but I can guess-thus, _Man-beast_ is totally approriate. 

Yes, Brock got checked for steroids, but he's always been huge-he's genetically gifted: he was tested all through his collefe wrestling career, and he weighed about the same-I think he wrestled at 270 lbs.:


----------



## Siamese (Jun 20, 2012)

About the face I must say that many south American women kinda have that look. But yeah, if she got busted, she used steroids at least at some point. Doesnt she get checked constantly? Couldnt she have been clean before the positive test results, or did they refine their testing, meaning they dected something they couldnt detect before?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Siamese said:


> About the face I must say that many south American women kinda have that look. But yeah, if she got busted, she used steroids at least at some point. Doesnt she get checked constantly? Couldnt she have been clean before the positive test results, or did they refine their testing, meaning they dected something they couldnt detect before?



We've had the before and after photos of Cyborg on here before, her face has changed quite a lot since her steroid use so yes it's obvious where she got her size.
If athletes cycle their steroid use properly it's relatively easy to avoid having a postive test, however many do slip up which she's obviously done.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 20, 2012)

Siamese said:


> Cant argue with the test results, but cant a gifted woman put on like 10 lbs more muscle than the competition naturally? And manbeast? If you would put me next to her I would dwarf her and with 16 inch arms I consider myself fit, but a long shot from Hulk. Also what about Brock, he was huge, he came from the WWE. He weighed in close to 280. Did he get checked up for roids? Maybe he was even clean during his MMA days, seen as he got a gut, but I am sure when he bulked up for the WWE it wasnt just protein shakes he took.



Yes, you can have muscle mass and still be "natural".  The point was Cyborg put on a large amount of muscle mass very quickly and started showing characteristics of steroid use in women.  Reread my whole post, I said compared to the other women in the sport.  She tested positive for Stanozolol ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanozolol ) which if you read the quick article is a favorite due to the strength gains vs. alot of size gains as a bodybuider would want.  She was a member of Chute Boxe, and if you look at alot of their fighters before fighting in the US, there was alot of speculation about roid use (Wanderlei Silva Pride vs. UFC size/weight for one; they didn't test in Japan, and in the US they do alot more and he now fights 20lbs lighter).

As to why she failed the drug test.  One good speculation is that her husband at the time was her manager/coach.  She fought in Sept. 2011, and they divorced in Dec. 2011.  Could be he purposely messed up the cycle/protocol, on the other hand about 4-5 other MMA fighters have been caught using this as well. So who knows.


----------



## Buka (Jun 20, 2012)

Womens MMA will eventually make it's way into the UFC. I hope it's sooner rather than later. I wish Dana White would pull his head out of his you know what and let the women rock. There's a whole lot of dedicated Martial fighters out there that just happen to be female. They sacrifice as much as the men (socially, even more so) and have fighting talent that the average street male would sell his soul for.

I want to see them in the UFC.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 21, 2012)

Buka said:


> Womens MMA will eventually make it's way into the UFC. I hope it's sooner rather than later. I wish Dana White would pull his head out of his you know what and let the women rock. There's a whole lot of dedicated Martial fighters out there that just happen to be female. They sacrifice as much as the men (socially, even more so) and have fighting talent that the average street male would sell his soul for.
> 
> I want to see them in the UFC.



Dana White is looking at the money aspect.  Right now, it is not big money to have women fighters.  When it becomes large enough and starts drawing crowds that actually want to see the fights, then the UFC will start.  They need to get some of the more "middle level" well known promotions involved with the women's fights to get that to happen.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 21, 2012)

Are there currently a lot of high-level females MMA fighters out there?  I've only seen a few fights with female fighters and most of those looked more amateur than pro.  Rousey is a top-notch martial artist and I'd gladly watch more matches with female fighters at her level.

I suspect Dana White may be right about the size of the talent pool.  If there are 100 times more men competing than women (which may be understating the case) and if the UFC takes only the top 1 out of 1000 fighters, then there are going to be a lot more high-level male competitors for the UFC to work with.

On the other hand, once you do have a substantial pool of female fighters they may hopefully display some of the high-level technique I've come to expect from the lighter weight mens divisions - for the same reasons.  Small guys spend a lot of their time in the gym having to roll with bigger guys, so they tend to develop a higher average level of technique then you see in the heavyweights.  I could see women training with mostly guys having to deal with the same pressures to develop good technique.


----------



## Steve (Jun 21, 2012)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Are there currently a lot of high-level females MMA fighters out there?  I've only seen a few fights with female fighters and most of those looked more amateur than pro.  Rousey is a top-notch martial artist and I'd gladly watch more matches with female fighters at her level.
> 
> I suspect Dana White may be right about the size of the talent pool.  If there are 100 times more men competing than women (which may be understating the case) and if the UFC takes only the top 1 out of 1000 fighters, then there are going to be a lot more high-level male competitors for the UFC to work with.
> 
> On the other hand, once you do have a substantial pool of female fighters they may hopefully display some of the high-level technique I've come to expect from the lighter weight mens divisions - for the same reasons.  Small guys spend a lot of their time in the gym having to roll with bigger guys, so they tend to develop a higher average level of technique then you see in the heavyweights.  I could see women training with mostly guys having to deal with the same pressures to develop good technique.


Kind of a catch 22.  Without a market, there isn't going to be much incentive for top level female athletes to train and compete.  And without the top level female athletes training and competing, there will never be a large market.  

The fallacy, though, is that the UFC is deep at every weight class and this isn't exactly true.  The weight classes ebb and flow with regards to depth.  The heavy weight division, for example, remains pretty shallow.  There are only a handful of truly top level guys, and then a bunch of gate keepers. 

Below are really the competitive athletes in the HW division:

Junior Dos Santos 
Cain Velasquez
Alistair Overeem (if he can figure out how to pass a piss test)

Then you have a slew of guys who are gatekeepers, either because they've peaked talent-wise or are just well past their prime:

Frank Mir
Minotauro Noguiera
Big Country Roy Nelson
Ben Rothwell
Fabricio Werdum
Shane Carwin
Gabriel Gonzaga
Chiek Kongo
Antonio Silva

And finally, some guys with room to grow:

Stefan Struve
Shane Del Rosario
Dave HErman

That's all I can literally think of in the HW division. There might be more guys under contract, but essentially, you have three guys who are viable champions, and they're so much better than everyone else, it's nuts.  Then you have several guys who can put together competitive fights against each other.

The point is, in order to get the elite level female competitors into the sport, there has to be an elite level venue in which they can compete.


----------

